# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.22! More Motorola, Alcatel added

## mohamed73

*zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.22! More Motorola, Alcatel added.* *zZKey SmartZ released v1.7.22! More Motorola, Alcatel added.*   *Happy ThanksGiving Day and Enjoy BlackFriday with our zZKey product*  *Today's starting the party season... so, come to dance with us! and earn the Christmas money with zZKey*      *What New:*
-------------------
* *Alcatel OT-995 (One Touch Ultra 995, Megafon SP-A10) [Direct Unlock, Relock]*
* *Alcatel OT-996 [Direct Unlock, Relock]*
* *Alcatel OT-4301 [Direct Unlock, Relock]*
* *Alcatel OT-A10 [Direct Unlock, Relock]*
* *Alcatel OT-A998 [Direct Unlock, Relock]*
* *Alcatel OT-C995 [Direct Unlock, Relock]*  Motorola new firmwares:
* *Motorola MB612 4.5.1-110-KNS-46  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_ASIA_USAOLYEMSEARET_P013  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_ASIA_USAOLYEMSEARET_P020  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_EMEA_UCAOLYPORAFR_P034  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_EMEA_UCAOLYPORAFR_P038  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_EMEA_USAOLYPORAGB_P025  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_EMEA_UCAOLYPVFDE_P016  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_NA_OLPSATTSPE_P013  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 GAS_NA_OLYMPUSGBCANADABELL_A012  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 USAOLYPCLABRB125LA013  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola MB860 4.5.2A-74_OLE-26  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT609 3.4.2_80_V2_25  new firmware* added.
* *Motorola XT610 VRZ_2.26.2  new firmware* added.
-------------------------  *zZKey SmartZ, Module Features* *Brand : Alcatel, Motorola, Zte Phones, Zte Modem
Direct Unlock... Supported!
Read Codes... Supported!
IMEI Repair!! Supported!
Relock operation... Supported!
Multilingual Software (SPANISH; ENGLISH, ARABIC, PORTUGUESE, ITALIAN, RUSSIAN, TURK, FRENCH)
Heuristic Method*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   
--------------------------------
SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT
1- @laduka -> 5 FREE Credits
2- @by-m&s -> 5 FREE Credits
3- @:::MACUGSM::: -> 5 FREE Credits 
Please contact us  You want free zZKey  credits? Of course is your turn now, report success of Huawei module,  SMARTZ Module,, and you will be next winner!!!
---------------------------------  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Alcatel OT-995 fast direct unlock with our zZKey* *Operation Log:*
  Quote:
    			 				Detecting Phone...
Interface: ALCATEL HS-USB Diagnostics 9025 (COM101)
Reading Phone Info...
IMEI: 012906000175xxx
Hard: M7630A-ABBQMAZM-4.1.4007
Date: Jan  8 2013 16:10:40
Creating Secure Data Backup...
Restarting Counters...
Unlocking Phone... *Unlock Done.*
Restarting Phone...
Operation Done. 			 		    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

